# The Kraken Bus in Ritzville, WA



## Matt Derrick (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey, saw your crew in Ritzville, Washington today! I saw your school bus with "the kraken" written on it with a bunch of dirty traveler kids around it. There was a guy and girl flying a sign for gas money, the guy was juggling while the other held the sign.

I was driving up to give you my last two bucks when another guy took you two aside, from the body language it looked like he was offering to fill your tank or something like that, so hope you didn't have to stick around ritzville for long!

Anyways, if you ever see this message, id be curious to know where your crew was headed, and maybe you could tell us some stories about that trip in your bus. I love traveling via school bus, I miss my old one a lot!


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Sep 10, 2013)

Fuck, I know some of these kids.......or atleast some people that have been on it at one point.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 11, 2013)

i'd be curious to know more about it.


----------



## 614 crust (Sep 25, 2013)

That's the kraken kitchen bus. Know a good few kids on it right now. Last place I saw them was at nationals in Montana


----------



## Katniss (May 1, 2014)

I saw them in Red Bluff, CA very early in December. The bus was just parked at a Wal-Mart for two days, no one on board (I checked a few times, thinking I might know someone or they could hop me out down the road to the next exit - hitching out of Red Bluff is a PITA).


----------



## Johnny P (Sep 4, 2014)

I got picked up hitchin by the Kraken in Medford, Oregon. They were headed to Grants Pass. Good kids. We played music all night and they let me crash a night on the bus and kicked me down weed and a harmonica. (They had a whole box full.) That was about two years ago though....only time I've ever been picked up by a hippy bus...haha


----------

